# 3 new Mbuna's need identity



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi, Just joined today, stocked my 75 Gallon tank w/ 10 juveniles, but 3 I don't know what they are. 1 Peacock also which i think is a A. Jacobfreibergi, but not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated so i know what to species to get going foward!!

http://s1289.photobucket.cohttp://s1289 ... g.html?o=0


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nevermind, it appears as though i need to learn how to share photos properly... lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out the link in my signature for Posting Pics. I know it took me awhile to figure out how to get the pics to show properly.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you Deeda!


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

[/URL

This guy (1 inch) is grazing algae off the rocks on the second day and has a dark blue/black line along the edge of the dorsal fin...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty young to tell, I think we'll need these fish to get bigger before we can make an accurate ID. At this point I would guess that it is some sort of elongatus.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

This guy (1 inch) is blueish (with bars that come and go) with a hint of yellow hue toward the back of his dorsal, anal and back fin and he has grazed some algae too at a 90 degree angle...


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

This guy is more brownish in tone with dark grey to black bars (1 inch) and also grazing at a 90 degree angle and also has blueish blotches/line on the edge of the dorsal fin...


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ha Ha, i thought that might be the case..Thanks (at least i know how to post pics now)


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Did these come from an assorted or mixed african cichlids tank? Again its hard to tell at this young an age, but I'm inclined to say the last two are hybrids at this point.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

yes assorted...


----------

